# Big Joshy impresses



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

I have been reading on various posts about the Big Joshy swimbaits. So I finally bought some. The 3.25 size was the size I decided on.
The first time out using them, I fished a local public pond in the New Albany area. I was amazed that as I reeled them in a fish would make a swipe at the lure. Usually with most baits, that all you get. Further casts would not get a response. But the Joshy brought second strikes at the lure several times, resulting in fish being caught that normally wouldn't.
Forward to today. I fished a pond on the west side of town, and it seemed the fish were reluctant to bite my usually productive lures. But after switching to the Joshy, I pulled in a few nice 16-18 inch Largemouth. The surprise of the day was a 14 inch Crappie on the same Joshy. My first Fish Ohio of the year.
I am heading to Lake St Clair in a week. Have any of you fished Joshys there in the spring with any success?


----------



## ligg3311 (May 5, 2017)

Where is the public pond in new Albany? I'm in Gahanna and trying to find close places to fish. I am also going to be buying some big joshys very soon.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

I have used joshy's at st clair. On one point with a clown joshy I caught a large mouth, a small mouth, multiple white bass, a perch, and a walleye..... make sure you take a pile of tube baits if you're targeting bass. They're hard to beat up there


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

ligg3311 said:


> Where is the public pond in new Albany? I'm in Gahanna and trying to find close places to fish. I am also going to be buying some big joshys very soon.


Bevelhymer Park on East Walnut Street. Two ponds on the southwest corner by the maintenance buildings. Be aware that they are not very big, and the biggest Largemouth I have caught was about a 16 incher. I go there just for fun with my nephew who lives close by. Always have practiced catch and release. Please do the same


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

93stratosfishnski said:


> I have used joshy's at st clair. On one point with a clown joshy I caught a large mouth, a small mouth, multiple white bass, a perch, and a walleye..... make sure you take a pile of tube baits if you're targeting bass. They're hard to beat up there


Tried tubes up there once before with no luck. Just kept pulling up weeds. But I'm not very educated on how to fish them. What weight and rigging of the hook do you use? Regular jig hook? Carolina rig?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

we were using tube jig heads as light as you could to stay in contact with the bottom.. i'm think 3/16 most the time in the lake. It took me a half a day to feel the difference in weeds and a smallie gnawing on the tube but i just started swinging if i had a question and had a great trip.


----------



## ligg3311 (May 5, 2017)

duckhound said:


> Bevelhymer Park on East Walnut Street. Two ponds on the southwest corner by the maintenance buildings. Be aware that they are not very big, and the biggest Largemouth I have caught was about a 16 incher. I go there just for fun with my nephew who lives close by. Always have practiced catch and release. Please do the same



Thanks for letting me know. And yeah I always catch and release so no worries there.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

At St. Claire now.... i 'll be throwing a few joshies along with other lures.. l'll let ya know..


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

93stratosfishnski said:


> I have used joshy's at st clair. On one point with a clown joshy I caught a large mouth, a small mouth, multiple white bass, a perch, and a walleye.....


The amount of different fish that will hit a joshy impresses me quite a bit. I have hit most of that list on them in ohio except for the walleye. I also use them down south in florida and caught Redfish, Speckled Trout, Snook, Barracuda, Ladyfish, Flounder, Mangrove Snapper, and a Jack on them. 

Creek Smallies love them here in ohio.


----------



## ligg3311 (May 5, 2017)

homepiece said:


> The amount of different fish that will hit a joshy impresses me quite a bit. I have hit most of that list on them in ohio except for the walleye. I also use them down south in florida and caught Redfish, Speckled Trout, Snook, Barracuda, Ladyfish, Flounder, Mangrove Snapper, and a Jack on them.
> 
> Creek Smallies love them here in ohio.



I am going to get some today. What colors do you recommend? I was going to go with purple flash, slush, and maybe ultimate chartreuse.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

ligg3311 said:


> I am going to get some today. What colors do you recommend? I was going to go with purple flash, slush, and maybe ultimate chartreuse.


Good variety!


----------



## gumbygold (Apr 9, 2013)

I had the same experience last night. I had a largie on and he jumped and spit the hook. I'm quite certain 3 casts later I caught the same fish jigging the joshy. It was the ultimate chartreuse.


----------



## homepiece (May 11, 2007)

Depending on where you fish and what you are fishing for... This is what I have seen. Mind you that these are my own findings and I rarely buy anything of bright colors. I tend to use more natural unless I am fishing in heavily stained water. I am ordering a box of the white and a box of the purple flash so I don't have any insight into them yet.

Creeks with clear water, I like the sand shiner or slush color for smallies in the daylight.. 
Lakes - slims/silktruese for Saugeye or night fishing, bass candy for bass, slush or shiner 2.75s for crappie or white bass.

Ponds, bass candy or shiner J5s.. I have not had a lot of luck with them out at aep with larger bass. but smaller bass love them though and will get you a lot of numbers. I have a pack of the green sunfish that I will be trying out soon and maybe that will change.

Inshore/Marsh - Shiner J5s for redfish, snook and flounder.. I imagine that the sunfish would work well also since they look quite a bit like a small mullet. Slims or Silktruese for Speckled trout
Ocean - Barracuda hit and destroyed any color I threw at them, but would come from far away for the silktruese ones. Bluefish kept biting the tails off of the slush ones and killed a pack of them in very little time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

homepiece said:


> Depending on where you fish and what you are fishing for... This is what I have seen. Mind you that these are my own findings and I rarely buy anything of bright colors. I tend to use more natural unless I am fishing in heavily stained water. I am ordering a box of the white and a box of the purple flash so I don't have any insight into them yet.
> 
> Creeks with clear water, I like the sand shiner or slush color for smallies in the daylight..
> Lakes - slims/silktruese for Saugeye or night fishing, bass candy for bass, slush or shiner 2.75s for crappie or white bass.
> ...


Very cool post thanks


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

[
Ocean - Barracuda hit and destroyed any color I threw at them, but would come from far away for the silktruese ones. Bluefish kept biting the tails off of the slush ones and killed a pack of them in very little time.[/QUOTE]

Had the exact same experience with Bluefish on the Jersey shore about ten years ago. Bit the tails off all the Storm swimbaits I had. I kept one as a souvenir with a perfect half-circle bite right behind the hook.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Gotta have Slimsbait just saying


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

I just picked up some silktreuse tonight. Gonna hit up east harbor next week for largemouth with white, solar flare and silktreuse I'll let you guys know which one I have most success with. East Harbor has been on fire lately with the largemouths.


----------



## Fisherman14 (Apr 12, 2010)

I picked up some joshys and finally got around to throwing them. Caught smallmouth, saugeye, and a sauger on silktreuse and slush. I'm a believer now lol


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

fishslim said:


> Gotta have Slimsbait just saying


Almost as good as jeffsbait (silktruese)


----------



## FuzzyCheese35 (May 25, 2017)

duckhound said:


> Bevelhymer Park on East Walnut Street. Two ponds on the southwest corner by the maintenance buildings. Be aware that they are not very big, and the biggest Largemouth I have caught was about a 16 incher. I go there just for fun with my nephew who lives close by. Always have practiced catch and release. Please do the same


There's two ponds there? I was thinking of taking my little man over there today. will be his first time fishing. I used to take his older brother when he was little but I didn't realize there was a second pond. I also saw some folks taking the bass from that pond last year. Was pretty sad considering the size of that place.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

The one good thing I like about Big Joshy Swim baits is they will catch just about everything.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

FuzzyCheese35 said:


> There's two ponds there? I was thinking of taking my little man over there today. will be his first time fishing. I used to take his older brother when he was little but I didn't realize there was a second pond. I also saw some folks taking the bass from that pond last year. Was pretty sad considering the size of that place.


Yes two ponds. The smaller one is up by the buildings. The second one is on the corner of the property. If you go to the satellite view on google maps, you can see the one by the buildings. It doesn't show up using the "map" view.
About people keeping the fish... many posts have gone over this again and again. My attitude about this is... if it's legal... it's OK. But I will try to educate those I run into on the bank about the damage (numbers and size).I guess I'm paying it forward from a Gent that did this same thing with me 20 years ago on the Scioto regarding the three 18 inch Smallmouth I had on my stringer.
If the fishing goes downhill at the ponds, I will find another place to fish. We are blessed in Ohio with opportunity of many places to go.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

Well I just got back from Lake St Clair yesterday, and although the weather turned bad for the last two days, it was still a fun trip. The Joshy baits did not disappoint. Multiple species caught. Smallmouth, Walleye, Rock Bass, Yellow Perch, White Bass, and a surprise... wait for it... a Tiger Muskie. All caught on the 3.25.


----------



## duckhound (Apr 10, 2004)

duckhound said:


> Well I just got back from Lake St Clair yesterday, and although the weather turned bad for the last two days, it was still a fun trip. The Joshy baits did not disappoint. Multiple species caught. Smallmouth, Walleye, Rock Bass, Yellow Perch, White Bass, and a surprise... wait for it... a Tiger Muskie. All caught on the 3.25.


Sorry, but I can't figure out how to rotate the pic. It's not horizontal on my computer...


----------

